# mallard and pintail dead mount.



## steven (Sep 8, 2007)

Well here is the start of my dead mount. I'm going to get a few more ducks to put on it then it will be done. I think I have mounted 17 birds









Here is a few more that I have done.
wigeon 



























blue bill 









I think im getting better what do you guys think? I have mounted 18 birds know and everyone i learn something new.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

we need to find you a girl..jk.. Those look great,,dead mounts are awesome!!!


----------



## sportsman (Apr 17, 2009)

The Pintail and Mallard look nice. You don't see the dead mounts to often so its a good change.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

True... dead mounts are the shiz.... good job.


----------



## BRL1 (Sep 12, 2007)

Those look good Steven. Still need to start doing my own.


----------



## shotgunwill (May 16, 2008)

Looking better all the time buddy.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

DUDE! Your stuff is really coming along good! The only thing I would change about that dead mount is the "Gravity Factor" or should I say the lack of gravity. You have those necks hanging down at a 30 degree angle to the ducks bodies. In a true dead mount they need to be hanging in a straight line down from the apex of the shoulder where the neck connects to the body. Your ducks look like they spent the night in the back of the truck and got frozen, then hung for a picture. Remember, think about what gravity would do to a duck when it's hanging limp. :wink:


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

That is great work man. I am impressed.


----------



## steven (Sep 8, 2007)

Thanks for all the kind words guys. I'm really enjoying doing it. tex the birds are still wet so I just fix their neck on the dead mount. Thanks for all the help guys.

Here is a picture of my browning bps that is in the dead mount I was shooting diver when it blow up on me shooting it.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Holy smack! you didn't get hurt did you? What happened, did you jam mud in the end of the barrel and then shoot it?


----------



## Gordon (Sep 11, 2007)

Is that one of those new black cloud chokes? 

Holt shiz you are lucky! that could have been bad


----------



## steven (Sep 8, 2007)

Thanks guys. 

I don’t know what happen still to this day. I was with two of my buddy hunting diver. I pull up on nice drake golden eye. Shot miss, shot one more and hit it but not very good so it dived under the water when it came back up I shot it to finish it off and that’s when it happen it was so loud. I’m just lucky no one got hurt.

It’s a browning bps shooting Winchesters xpert 3inch number 4 shot. With the mod choke tube. The only thing I could think is a wad or something got stunk in my barrel and when shooting again that what happen I know for a fact that no mud or anything got into the barrel. The gun was 4 1/2 years old and I shot more shell then I can even remember out of it.


----------

